# Square D Trilliant



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with these? I haven't seen one in years and all I remember is the replacement breakers cost a fortune! Were they that much better?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

The all plastic load center!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I've only seen these in person once. That's all I know about 'em. lol


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

x2! only once and not impressed!:no:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

speaking of sq d hey 3d did you find those breakers i was looking for?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

papaotis said:


> speaking of sq d hey 3d did you find those breakers i was looking for?


Actually yes. I had a quad with 4 15a sp breakers. Will that work for ya?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Was that Schneider trying to Euro-ize square-d or were they still QO guts?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

3d, dont know for sure yet. try to get there tomorrow. the customer did call back and wants it done! Get back to you when i know.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've seen trilliant in a few modular homes. It was cheaper to change it out than it was to buy the breakers needed for an addition.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

3D Electric said:


> Has anyone had any experience with these? I haven't seen one in years and all I remember is the replacement breakers cost a fortune! Were they that much better?


I put in a ****load of these when they were out. They were actually a great panel to work with. They laid out really well and had an odd system of holding the wires. The only thing you needed to knock was the service entrance, range and dryer and they had built in clamps. The rest went through this little zig zag type groove. 
One of the knocks was the breakers are a bitch to get out. 
I keep the breakers around and sell them at $50 bucks a pop. 
If they were still around it is the resi panel I would use to this day.


----------



## wisemang1 (11 mo ago)

Hey sbrn33 do you have any breakers from the trilliant line laying around? Badly needing a 50 amp 2-pole. Please let me know! [email protected] Thanks!



sbrn33 said:


> I put in a ****load of these when they were out. They were actually a great panel to work with. They laid out really well and had an odd system of holding the wires. The only thing you needed to knock was the service entrance, range and dryer and they had built in clamps. The rest went through this little zig zag type groove.
> One of the knocks was the breakers are a bitch to get out.
> I keep the breakers around and sell them at $50 bucks a pop.
> If they were still around it is the resi panel I would use to this day.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wisemang1 said:


> Hey sbrn33 do you have any breakers from the trilliant line laying around? Badly needing a 50 amp 2-pole. Please let me know! [email protected] Thanks!


He hasn’t been on here for almost a year.


----------



## wisemang1 (11 mo ago)

backstay said:


> He hasn’t been on here for almost a year.


And Trilliant stuff hasn't been around in like 30 years so I was hoping for a miracle lol


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The few I’ve seen available have been pricey on EBay. That said, depending upon what code cycle you are on, you may be doing you customer a favor by replacing the panel with a modern one for the sake of future changes, ie arc faults.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

There's 2 on ebay model number SDT50 listed at $450 and $499. At those prices I would change out the panel.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Me too. Then sell the bits to a used gear supplier.


----------



## jimmy.green57 (4 mo ago)

wisemang1 said:


> And Trilliant stuff hasn't been around in like 30 years so I was hoping for a miracle lol


 Amazon has some real expensive


----------

